# Ăn rau đắng có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?



## thuhoai (30/10/18)

Rau đắng được sử dụng phổ biến trong bữa ăn gia đình. Tuy nhiên, nhiều mẹ bầu lo lắng ăn rau đắng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi.

*Rau đắng - Vị thuốc phòng và trị nhiều bệnh*
Rau đắng được sử dụng phổ biến trong bữa ăn gia đình. Không những thế, rau đắng còn là vị thuốc giúp phòng và trị một số bệnh thường gặp, đồng thời nó còn là loại thực phẩm giúp giảm béo hiệu quả.

Trong họ rau đắng, ngon nhất là rau đắng đất. Rau đắng đất dùng nấu canh (với cá, tôm, cua, thịt bằm… rất bổ dưỡng) hoặc ăn sống (làm rau ghém ăn sống với nhiều rau rừng khác; có thể ăn với cháo cá, mắm kho).

Rau đắng biển (tên khoa học Bacopa monnieri, thuộc họ Scrophulariaceae) thường sinh sản mạnh trong khu vực đầm lầy trên khắp châu Á, nó cũng được tìm thấy ở Florida, Hawaii và các tiểu bang miền Nam của Hoa Kỳ.




_Rau đắng là một vị thuốc có nhiều lợi ích cho cơ thể nhưng phụ nữ mang thai nên hạn chế ăn để tránh ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Riêng nước ta, cây mọc nhiều nhất ở đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. Trong dân gian rau đắng biển được dùng: ăn sống, dùng riêng hoặc trộn chung các loại rau sống khác, giá sống... để làm rau ghém.

Rau đắng biển luộc, ăn rau luộc ít đắng hơn vì chất đắng bị loại bớt do tan trong nước. Rau đắng biển luộc chấm với thịt kho, cá kho, tương, chao, mắm kho, mắm ruốc, mắm kho quẹt...

Rau đắng biển xào với nước cốt dừa tôm, thịt rất ngon hoặc nấu canh với thịt, cá, tôm, cua, ếch, ăn để chống suy dinh dưỡng.

Theo các tài liệu y học cổ truyền Việt Nam, rau đắng biển có tính mát, vị đắng, có tác dụng thanh nhiệt tiêu độc, lợi tiểu tiêu thũng, thường dùng trong các bệnh như kiết lỵ, đau mắt đỏ, viêm gan, hen suyễn, suy nhược thần kinh, động kinh, còn dùng khai vị kích thích, chống táo bón, dùng ngoài chữa ghẻ lở, mụn nhọt.

Nghiên cứu gần đây cho thấy chiết xuất của cây rau đắng biển giúp nâng cao năng lực bộ nhớ, cải thiện hoạt động trí tuệ, giảm đau, kháng viêm, ức chế tế bào ung thư, trị hội chứng ruột kích thích, tốt cho bệnh nhân Alzheimer, những bệnh nhân sau khi bị đột quỵ...

Y học chưa tìm thấy độc tính của rau đắng. Một số tác dụng phụ là gây khô miệng, khát nước, mệt mỏi và buồn nôn.

Dù vậy cần lưu ý: người bị bệnh tim nên tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi ăn nhiều loại rau này vì có thể gây nhịp tim không đều; với bệnh tiểu đường, có thể ảnh hưởng đến đường huyết và nồng độ insulin trong máu.

Người đang dùng thuốc chống đông máu không nên dùng rau đắng biển trước khi chuẩn bị phẫu thuật hoặc nhổ răng.

Người đang dùng thuốc chống trầm cảm sertralin (tên biệt dược Zoloft hoặc Lustral), người đang dùng thuốc trị bệnh tuyến giáp hoặc thuốc chẹn calci cũng không nên ăn rau đắng biển.

*Ăn rau đắng có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?*
Tuy rau đắng là một loại thực phẩm rất tốt nhưng nhiều bác sĩ cho rằng bà bầu không nên ăn quá nhiều loại rau này để tránh những nguy cơ ảnh hưởng không tốt tới thai nhi.



​
Lương y Đinh Công Bảy, tổng thư ký hội Dược liệu TP.HCM cho biết, một số rau quả có vị đắng, tính mát, lạnh như khổ qua, rau má, atisô, rau đắng... thường có tác dụng thanh nhiệt, nhuận gan, giải độc nên rất có ích cho cơ thể trong trường hợp cần giải nhiệt, giải độc.

“Mặc dù những rau quả có vị đắng vừa kể rất tốt cho một số bệnh nhưng vì chúng có tính lạnh nên những người có thể trạng hàn, da thịt mát, hay bị lạnh bụng, thường đi tiêu lỏng nên hạn chế dùng khổ qua, rau má, rau đắng… trong khẩu phần ăn hàng ngày”, lương y Công Bảy nói.

ThS.BS Đào Thị Yến Phi, trưởng bộ môn dinh dưỡng và an toàn thực phẩm, đại học Y khoa Phạm Ngọc Thạch, TP.HCM chia sẻ thêm: “Những phụ nữ mang thai nên cẩn trọng với việc bổ sung các rau quả có chất đắng. Vì chất charatin trong loại thực phẩm này tuy có tác dụng hạ đường huyết, tốt cho người bị tiểu đường nhưng lại có nguy cơ làm thai phụ dễ bị sẩy thai, xuất huyết và co thắt tử cung”.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## Hương Smile (6/8/21)

Trong họ rau đắng, ngon nhất là rau đắng đất. Rau đắng đất dùng nấu canh (với cá, tôm, cua, thịt bằm… rất bổ dưỡng) hoặc ăn sống (làm rau ghém ăn sống với nhiều rau rừng khác; có thể ăn với cháo cá, mắm kho).


----------

